# Piriton ok for dogs..what else?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

My Greyhound recently came out in hives on her face and I was informed by a vet its ok to give Piriton, its seems to be getting better but just wondered if anyone has experienced vets recommending human medicine for their dogs? xx


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep. Benadryl for allergies was given for one of mine. As well as human antacid for the one that had an ulcer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

rottiemum said:


> Yep. Benadryl for allergies was given for one of mine. As well as human antacid for the one that had an ulcer.


Its good to know as far cheaper than the vets!! xx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

piriton is used a lot in animals. You can use other anti histamines as well, it is just that piriton is cheap and safe.

Aspirin is fine to use too - if you need a pain killer in a hurry it is safe.

A lot of eye and ear drops are exactly the same in humans and animals, just in different packaging, so it would be ok to use human stuff if you had not got animal ones.

I had a horse on prescription human drugs prescribed by the vet and got from Boots.

The most efficient treatment for ringworm is canesten cream.

Cant think of anything else off the top of my head but I am sure there are loads more that are commonly used between the species.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Blitz said:


> piriton is used a lot in animals. You can use other anti histamines as well, it is just that piriton is cheap and safe.
> 
> Aspirin is fine to use too - if you need a pain killer in a hurry it is safe.
> 
> ...


I have heard about the eye drops. It was nice to have an honest vet instead of having to go in and pay a consultation plus numerous over priced medicines!! xx


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

keeleyjane19 said:


> My Greyhound recently came out in hives on her face and I was informed by a vet its ok to give Piriton, its seems to be getting better but just wondered if anyone has experienced vets recommending human medicine for their dogs? xx


The vet who ran the Canine First Aid Course has stated that in an emergency that Piriton is safe to use on dogs.

Dosage is ; 4-8mg for a medium to large dog up to twice a day 2 - 4mg for a small dog.

NB Piriton is chlorphenime Pititeze is ceterizine it is not as well researched ed as chlorpheniramine.

Cetirizine has been trialed on dogs for allergic skin disease at 1mg/kg with minimal side effects

Not all anti histamines are the same.

If your vet has said it is ok, then it is ok.]

Certain human drugs can be useful for dogs in emergency situations,

Aspirin; 10mg/kg once or twice daily (i.e. a 300mg tablet for a 30kg lab)

Paracetomol; 10mg/kg once or twice daily (do not use in cats ever)

Useful to reduce fever and pain but if symptoms persist for more than 24hours see a vet. *NEVER *give ibuprofen.

Benylin Chesty Cough; 5ml up to 4 times a day for a med to large dog- useful for signs of kennel cough.

However, if your dog has an existing medical condition or is on drugs, ALWAYS consult vet first.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

My out-of-hours vet suggested Piriton after Ziggy and I were attacked by wasps, both of us getting multiple stings (well Zig would go and bounce on their nest). Regular vet endorsed my use of human Optrex infected eye drops, and recently heard of one suggesting Tixylix for kennel cough.


----------

